# 1938 Schwinn motorbike frame



## LarzBahrs (Jan 9, 2022)

Up for grabs is a 1938 Schwinn Motorbike 26in frame in Red Primer. Has some crank rub on chainstay as posted as well as what looks like to be some small dings on the non drive side seatstay but is solid as a rock. Asking offer plus 60 dollars shipping In conus


----------



## Che (Jan 9, 2022)

$85 and im local no packing needed


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 9, 2022)

No deal


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 9, 2022)

Need a black one, in original paint if you have?


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 9, 2022)

Sorry, I do not atm.


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 9, 2022)

Please feel free to comment on here and bid. I will not be responding to direct messages.


----------



## Che (Jan 9, 2022)

$ 110


----------



## LarzBahrs (Jan 9, 2022)

No deal


----------



## Che (Jan 23, 2022)

Would you be able to do a local pick up to save on shipping?


----------



## lucky_celso (Mar 29, 2022)

still available?


----------

